# Just replaced turbos, still smoking plumes, need insight



## joel24 (Jul 1, 2006)

I just replaced my turbos with stock K03 rebuilds from a professional turbo shop, and it still smokes profusely. It was smoking terribly before replacement and had oil in the intercooler hoses on both sides. I did not see oil this time, but I only ran it once. Is it possible there was enough residual in the exhaust system left over that it's still burning off from before? What else can cause the engine to smoke this bad? I am going to do a compression test today, but the engine runs too good for it to be rings (I hope!).


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Just replaced turbos, still smoking plumes, need insight (joel24)*

It's possible residual oil burning off. It is normal to have *some* oil in intercooler hoses as PCV system can pass minor oil mist into intake when in boost. Try a highway drive and get engine to operating temp for up to 1/2 hour as residual should be gone by then.
Suggest replacing PCV Spider Hose assembly and install a new style vented oil cap.


----------



## JRelax (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Just replaced turbos, still smoking plumes, need insight (GLS-S4)*

mine smoked for about 1 hour of normal driving. so yea its normal for some smoke. the smoke was white instead of the blueish smoke before replacement.


----------



## joel24 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Just replaced turbos, still smoking plumes, need insight (JRelax)*

Update: Thanks for the advice, I did exactly what was suggested by taking it out for a long drive on the highway (at night to mask the smoke!) and it's running great and no more smoke. I drove it around town today, and it's still running perfect and clean. There must have been a serious build up of oil in the intercooler.


----------



## JRelax (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Just replaced turbos, still smoking plumes, need insight (joel24)*

my oil buildup was in the cats. thanks to this.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Just replaced turbos, still smoking plumes, need insight (JRelax)*

Wow... who stole the turbine ?


----------



## JRelax (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Just replaced turbos, still smoking plumes, need insight (GLS-S4)*

it was in my precat







BTW i won the race against a supercharged chevy cobalt SS right before it broke


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Just replaced turbos, still smoking plumes, need insight (JRelax)*

If you had straight pipes, you would have spit the turbine into the chevy's grill


----------

